# Wlan auf Ethernet Adapter wie heißt so ein Gerät?



## Joel-92 (7. Juli 2012)

*Wlan auf Ethernet Adapter wie heißt so ein Gerät?*

Hallo, wie heißt ein Gerät, das Wlan von einem Router empfängt und es über Ethernet-Ports ausgibt? 
Also dass man z.B. einen Fernseher mit Ethernet-Port Wlan fähig machen kann, indem man ihn über ein Lankabel mit dem Gerät, dessen Namen ich nicht weis verbinden kann? Danke.


----------



## MFZ (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wlan auf Ethernet Adapter wie heißt so ein Gerät?*

Das ist ein "Wireless Access Point", der den "Client Mode" beherrscht.


----------



## Scroll (7. Juli 2012)

http://www.telekom.de/is-bin/INTERS...-PK&CatalogCategoryID=SLIFC7ITJFgAAAEdsgdTq_y.

Meintest du evtl. Sowas hier?


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wlan auf Ethernet Adapter wie heißt so ein Gerät?*

Ich würde eher auf DLAN setzen als ne WLAN-Bridge zu nehmen:
Devolo dLAN 200 AVplus Starter Kit - Geburtstags: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
(Ist aber MEIN persönlicher Geschmack)


----------



## Scroll (8. Juli 2012)

Dlan kann ich ebenfalls nur bestens empfehlen, habs seit 3 wochen mit netgear adapter kit und bin rund um zufrieden, einfach einstecken und los legen


----------

